# Signierte Applets auf anderen Rechnern?



## Tomm (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe schon mal gepostet zu dem Thema Applet und Datenbanken auf lokalem Rechner. Dank des Linkes http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083 hab ich nun ein Applet signieren können. Meine Frage ist:
Läuft das nun signierte Applet auch auf einem anderen Rechner wenn die Pfade usw. zur Access-Datenbank korrekt eingetragen sind. Oder muss man das immer auf neuem Rechner neu signieren?

Danke im Voraus für eine Antwort

Tomm


----------



## Wildcard (1. Okt 2007)

Pfade? Soll auf jedem Rechner eine lokale Datenbank sein?  ???:L 
Und nein, die jar muss nicht auf jedem Rechner signiert werden.


----------



## Tomm (2. Okt 2007)

Ich hab Pfade angesprochen, weil das Applet noch von jemand anders auf seinem Rechner getestet werden soll bevor es online geht. Da muss man den Ort der Access-Datenbank angeben usw. Nur zu Testzwecken. 

Danke für die Antwort, ist mein erstes Applet, wichtig ist mir dass zu Testzwecken eine einmalige Zertifizierung ausreicht.

Gruss,

Tom


----------

